#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  The story of stuff (animated documentary / 2007)

## SMBD

---

----------


## sundance

Πολύ πολύ καλό.

----------


## Structur

towards a new communism,  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

Φοβερό, το είχα δει παλιότερα, χαίρομαι που το έχουν δει και άλλοι. Ρίχτε και μια ματιά στο Zeitgeist....

----------


## Ubiquites

Εξαιρετικό!!! Κατά καιρούς μπαίνω και παρακολουθώ όποιο νέο βίντεο ανεβάζουν. Είναι άκρως ενημερωτικό για το τι παίζεται και πολλές φορές δεν είμαστε σε θέση να αντιληφθούμε. Και σίγουρα δεν ταιριάζει μόνο για τις ΗΠΑ αλλά και για εμάς εδώ.

----------

